# Androgen Action and the Androgen Receptor



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Introductory Physiology and Pharmacology of Androgens – Endogenous androgens are well known for their many functions in promoting sexual differentiation and the induction of the male phenotype. In the male, the two endogenous androgens most active in promoting these effects are testosterone (T) and dihydroxytestosterone (DHT).T is the most quantitatively important androgen in systemic circulation [...]

*Read More...*


----------

